# Welche Fische sind das?



## Ha-Jo (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 
wir haben vor ein paar Wochen einen Teich übernommen und stehen ganz am Anfang unserer Erfahrungen. In dem Teich sind 3 Fische, 15-20cm gross. Welche Fische sind das?  

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hallo Ha-jo  (gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen? )

Willkommen hier im Forum 

Also das auf dem Bild sind Goldfische die sind anfangs schwarz und werden dann irgendwann mal gelb oder orange oder auch gefleckt.

Ich nehme mal an, dass diese 3 Fische im Teich Goldfische sind?
Goldfische sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig und können schnell zum Überbesatz im Teich führen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thorsten (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Jepp Goldfische!


----------



## Ha-Jo (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Aufgrund der Form und Proportionen hatte ich auch an Goldfische gedacht.
Sind 20cm Goldfische noch Jungtiere? Wann könnte sich die Farbe dann ändern? Habe schon orange / rote Goldfische von wenigen cm gesehen.

Hallo Daniel, 
Ha-Jo = Rufname von Hans-Joachim

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hi.

Wenn die schon 15 - 20 cm groß sind, dann sind es keine Goldfische. Würde sagen es sind __ Giebel, die Naturform des Goldfisches.


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hallo 

Habe im Teich vom meinen Nachbarn (der hat den Teich voll mit Goldfischen) auch Goldfische gesehen die schwarz geblieben sind bzw. die Schwarz waren und nur ganz wenig Orange hatten. 
Laune der Natur eben.

Ja stimmt manchmal sind Goldfischjunge auch schon wen sie klein sind Orange aber der größte Teil ist meistens schwarz.

Also hast du  nur diese Fische im Teich oder sind da schon vorher mal Goldfische drin gewesen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## chromis (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hi,

das dürften entweder __ Giebel oder Karauschen sein. Beide Arten lassen sich nur schwer unterscheiden. Giebel sind meist hochrückiger und heller.
Anhand der Bilder würde ich auf __ Karausche tippen.

Hier findest Du Infos zu beiden Arten:
http://www.pivi.de/index.htm

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ha-Jo (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hallo.
Also, wir haben den Teich vor ein paar Wochen übernommen und hatten keine Möglichkeit, mit dem Vorbesitzer zu sprechen. Der Teich soll aber lange Zeit in einem schlechten Zustand gewesen sein. 
Es sind nur diese drei Fische und eine Menge Jungfische, ca. 5-10mm, im Teich. 
Ausserdem ein __ Teichfrosch und einige __ Molche.  
Von Frosch und Molch würde ich mir mehr wünschen 
Bei den Fischen befürchte ich aufgrund der Jungtiere dass es zu viel wird.
Wir werden sehen.......

Danke für alle Infos.

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## tomz (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Es gibt auch braune Goldfische. Goldfische kann man in den verschiedensten Farben auffinden, und es kann schon sein das ein Goldfisch mit der größe noch orange ist.

Gruß
tomz


----------



## alexander1 (26. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

leute ich glaube das das hundertpro __ graskarpfen sind meine sehen auch so aus.


----------



## canis (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

hallo alle zusammen

nun, ich hätte zwar nicht gedacht, dass mein erster beitrag so aussieht, aber was solls...

@alexander1:
__ graskarpfen sind es definitiv nicht. wenn du solche fische im teich hast, hat dir der händler etwas falsches verkauft. der markanteste unterschied sind die rückenflossen: bei den abgebildeten fischen sind lang und erstrecken sich bis nahe an die schwanzflossen. zudem ist der körper eher gedrungen. graskarpfen hingegen haben nur kurze schwanzflossen und einen eher gestreckteren körper. 

körperform, proportionen, flossen, etc. lassen für mich am ehesten auf goldfische schliessen. allerdings kenne ich mich nicht damit aus, wie sich die farbe im alter entwickelt bzw. ob sie wirklich braun bleiben können. 

auch __ karausche und __ giebel sind meiner meinung nach nicht auszuschliessen, allerdings scheinen mir die fische dafür noch fast ein bisschen zu "stromlinienförmig", d.h. zu wenig hoch. das kann aber wegen der perspektive täuschen. die rückenflosse spricht für mich zudem eher für giebel (nach hinten stärker verjüngend als bei der karausche), aber auch das ist anhand der bilder sehr schwer zu beurteilen. 

mfg 
david


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Welche Fische sind das?*

Hi,

das sind eindeutig Goldfische, die die Farbe der Wildform tragen. Die drei werden sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr umfärben. Karauschen sind keine, da diese bei 20cm Länge schon deutlichst hochrückig sind (nehmen dann langsam "Diskusformat" an ) und die Rückenflosse nach außen gewölbt ist (nicht nach immen wie hier). __ Giebel sinds aber auch nicht. Die haben kleinere Schuppen 30-32 auf der Seitenlinie während Goldfische nur 26-28 dort haben. Gegen Giebel spricht übrigens auch das es noch jede Menge Jungfische der drei gibt. In Europa kommen nämlich nur weibliche Giebel vor, die sich beim laichen zwischen andere größere Cypriniden mischen, und dort ihre Eier abgeben. Die Eier werden zwar vom Sperma der Milchner nicht befruchtet, aber nur so zur Entwicklung angeregt. Da keine Befruchtung stattfindet sind die Nachkommen dann auch wieder nur weibliche Giebel (Jungfernzeugung - oder besser gesagt, die Mädels klonen sich so ) 

@alexander1: Schau mal hier im Fischlexikon unter __ Döbel nach. Das ist der einzigste heimische Fische der mit nem weißen Amur (__ Graskarpfen) verwechselt werden kann . Die beiden sehen sich sehr ähnlich, nur beim Grasfisch ist das Auge kleiner und liegt ziemlich tief (deutlich mehr Richtung Körpermitte) und die Afterflosse sieht anders aus

MfG Frank


----------

